# AT&T Uverse +2Wire(Router Built in) + Vonage for Landline



## Remedi (Aug 5, 2010)

Real quick , I have a Desktop Windows XP connect to the internet through modem via ethernet cable. Problem: 3 computers (2 Laptops connecting thru wireless and the 1 Desktop connecting through the modem) The two wireless computers are online and recieving internet and operating at it normal speed. The one connected through the Modem is not operating. I called tech support and we did a couple things after doing the normal procedure of restarting , power cycle , and a couple of repair tries. They say on their systems it shows internet is operating on the computer they say it may be a hardware / device problem with the computer itself. Need some help. I ve defragged the PC and didd a Computer Restore to Aug 2nd which as two days before the internet stopped operating on it. Due to no internet on that computer my Phone line through vonage is not working. If you need more information please let me know. All cables have been checked , disable and enabling network local area have been done my 1394 connection is enable and says connect local area one says limited or no connectivity at all .


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Click on Start=> Control Panel=> Network and Internet Connections=> Network Connections. Can you see your LAN (Local Area Connection) here? Is it disabled? 

=======================
From the troublesome computer can you pls. provide an *ipconfig /all *info? Here's the guide?
Click on Start => run and type *cmd* and press enter. From the command prompt screen, type the word *ipconfig /all* and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here. 

=======================
Click on Start, right click My Computer => Properties => Hardware tab => Device Manager => find your Network Adapters and expand it. Right click on your Network Adapter and see if there's any Symbols like *X, ? or /*.


----------



## Remedi (Aug 5, 2010)

It's Enabled and thanks for the welcome! Hope to learn a few things here


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please don't forget to provide the information that I have requested from my initial Post regarding the ipconfig /all and any Symbols in Device Manager.


----------

